# Do your fish "Recognize" you???



## Melanddave6571 (Jul 5, 2016)

Weird question but gotta ask.

When my husband or daughter walk up to my AC tank they all go from swimming to scatter and hide. They can stand there for as long as they want and no fish. I walk up and they scatter and hide....then it's almost as if they all go, "Hey, I know you." and they slowly come out. Obviously I am "Food Woman" to them but that also tells me there is some sort of recognition. How about you? Any thoughts?


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Absolutely. Some more than others.


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

Unquestionably. The fish almost never run from my wife or I, but as soon as someone else walks in the room I have an empty fish tank.


----------



## Melanddave6571 (Jul 5, 2016)

Yeah, I thought it wasn't my imagination.  They know who the cafeteria lady/man is lol


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

Yeah, for a split second I feel loved...then I remember they just think I am going to feed them and then feel slightly used lol.


----------



## Melanddave6571 (Jul 5, 2016)

Aaron S said:


> Yeah, for a split second I feel loved...then I remember they just think I am going to feed them and then feel slightly used lol.


 Ha Ha, yep. I know the feeling. Around here I'm known as the food lady by all the animals.


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

This is very true, especially with our grown/adult fish.


----------



## Melanddave6571 (Jul 5, 2016)

BlueSunshine said:


> This is very true, especially with our grown/adult fish.


agreed,,,,,and I don't agree with Anthropomorphism. I think animals of all sorts have emotion, feelings, souls etc. Maybe they din't love us but there is a connection,


----------



## SherLar (Feb 9, 2016)

Our oscars and jack dempsey most certainly recognize individual people. I do most of the routine feeding in our tanks, but I have a certain regimen I follow, with no treats. My wife loves giving treats. She brings home crickets from the pet shop once a week or so, or feeds them frozen krill or mini shrimp. When I go near the glass, they all line up and watch me expectantly, but when she goes near, they all swim around excitedly, sometimes splashing at the surface and doing acrobatics. I'm certain they know that I'm just going to give them plain old cichlid pellets, but that she's the "ice cream truck," and always has special treats.


----------



## CeeJay (Aug 16, 2016)

Mine just recognize anyone that walks in front of there tank. All they ever want is to be feed be it me, the dogs are some stranger. They follow you back and fore you can read it on there lips. (feed me, feed me) They may know me but they act the same to any one that get close to the tank.


----------



## Melanddave6571 (Jul 5, 2016)

SherLar said:


> Our oscars and jack dempsey most certainly recognize individual people. I do most of the routine feeding in our tanks, but I have a certain regimen I follow, with no treats. My wife loves giving treats. She brings home crickets from the pet shop once a week or so, or feeds them frozen krill or mini shrimp. When I go near the glass, they all line up and watch me expectantly, but when she goes near, they all swim around excitedly, sometimes splashing at the surface and doing acrobatics. I'm certain they know that I'm just going to give them plain old cichlid pellets, but that she's the "ice cream truck," and always has special treats.


Haha we are the opposite here. But with all the animals. I am the general food lady and husband is the treat giver for everyone. He's Willy Wonky! lol



CeeJay said:


> Mine just recognize anyone that walks in front of there tank. All they ever want is to be feed be it me, the dogs are some stranger. They follow you back and fore you can read it on there lips. (feed me, feed me) They may know me but they act the same to any one that get close to the tank.


Haha that's different. We all have our own tanks and do our own feedings. The Cichlids know it's me. But the 150 community and my angels will take candy from strangers.


----------



## yukondog (Oct 4, 2016)

Hello, newbie here. Mine in the 40 long don't seem to really care who it is as long as they get something. My 20 long that I have a pair of kribs in pretty much stay in hiding until I back away for awhile.


----------



## siklid245 (Oct 31, 2016)

Yeah the recognize me! My WC Moba's dart for cover when I first walk up! My F1 Mpimbwe's would get all excited and come to the top and start splashing around waiting for some NLS to hit their lips!


----------

